# Frage wegen eines Bildes



## Eselers (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage ob ihr ein Bild kennt und wisst wie es heißt. 
 Ich weiß es leider nicht und kann es deshalb nur beschreiben, bei Google finde ich es leider nicht 

Sorry dass ich es hier schreibe, habe leider kein passendes Unterforum gefunden, deswegen dachte ich es wäre hier dann am besten aufgehoben.



Beschreibung: Es halten 2-3 Arme eine ich glaube AK47 in die Luft wo jeweils eine Rose aus dem Lauf herraus kommt.

Das Bild war ich glaub alle Grau bis auf die Rosen.
Viel mehr beschreiben kann ich es glaub ich nicht, aber ich hoffe einer  von euch weiß welches Bild dass ist, und kann mir den Namen nennen und  wo man es sich kaufen kann.


MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2013)

Dieses Bild vielleicht?


----------



## Eselers (29. Juli 2013)

Ja genau dass meine ich, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit dieses Bild auf Amazon zu kaufen? Wenn ich dort Guns and Roses suche, kommen nur CDs mit Lieder.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2013)

Google 60 Sekunden


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. Juli 2013)

> Ja genau dass meine ich, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit dieses Bild auf Amazon zu kaufen?



ART PRINT Poster Guns and Roses Shepard Fairey, OBEY | eBay

Die Grösse ist vermutlich in Inch angegeben


----------

